
Amazon is going to kill more American jobs than China did - happy-go-lucky
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/amazon-is-going-to-kill-more-american-jobs-than-china-did-2017-01-19
======
RichardHeart
Is there an estimate as to how much of Amazon is owned by the Chinese?

